# In U.S., Support for Assault Weapons Ban at Record Low



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Says quite a bit.



> 36% support a ban. WASHINGTON, D.C. -- The fewest Americans in 20 years favor making it illegal to manufacture, sell or possess semi-automatic guns known as assault rifles. Thirty-six percent now want an assault weapons ban, down from 44% in 2012 and 57% when Gallup first asked the question in 1996.


In U.S., Support for Assault Weapons Ban at Record Low | Gallup


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

As time rolls on the people see what they really want .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> As time rolls on the people see what they really want .


I agree, but it usually takes much longer than it should.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I think and pray our Republic is in the process of profound change, the people are rising up to take back what is rightfully ours from the globe elites, I pray we are in Jesus favor.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rstanek said:


> I think and pray our Republic is in the process of profound change, the people are rising up to take back what is rightfully ours from the globe elites, *I pray we are in Jesus favor*.


As do I, but I know we are not.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The bitch and the gun grabbers will completely ignore that data of course. Remember 56% of the people didn't want Oblundercare and you see how they rammed that criminal legislation up our ass. The peoples wants and concerns are of little importance. it's the power that matters to the elites and their lap dog politicians. They and their agenda have to go before we truly get this country back.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> I think and pray our Republic is in the process of profound change, the people are rising up to take back what is rightfully ours from the globe elites, I pray we are in Jesus favor.


I do as well for the sake of my children.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It doesn't matter if 300 million people in the US are against it.

If 1 senator or congressman writes up a bill to ban "assault weapons" and an appropriations committee in congress passes it and a majority of the House of Representatives (218) and Senate (51) passes the bill and 1 President signs it. Well then boys and girls, 270 people in congress beats 300,000,000 citizens.

That's the way the Republic works.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepared one and Slippy are correct. The Deep pocketed elites have paid to remove your annoying 2nd amendment rights. It will be promoted wheat her you want it ornot. Envelopes have been accepted. Plus those that support the second reap a big cash cow of support from those that want to keep and bear arms as a free people. This and abortion are the two biggest fund raisers around just to keep cash pouring in. At some point too many will be bought off for the wrong and evil sides of these issues.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Too much freedom goin' on out thear!" - unknown Bill Clinton aide

I fear that it's about time for a false flag 'assault weapons' attack by some group who bought their rifles legally. Oh, the humanity! We need to turn those poll numbers around for the sake of The Children.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

You know what I hate just hate about that poll? It sounds just like the one's that came out before they rammed obamacare down our throats.  A pretty low percentage wanted that too and look what happened. 

THINK PEOPLE BEFORE WASTING A VOTE.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if Hellery loads up the Supreme Court the entire Bill of Rights goes - not just the 2nd - the entire rights support structure would have to be outlawed to stamp out gun ownership once and forever - THEY know very well a resistance would be formed and those people needed to be hunted down and silenced ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> It doesn't matter if 300 million people in the US are against it.
> 
> If 1 senator or congressman writes up a bill to ban "assault weapons" and an appropriations committee in congress passes it and a majority of the House of Representatives (218) and Senate (51) passes the bill and 1 President signs it. Well then boys and girls, 270 people in congress beats 300,000,000 citizens.
> 
> That's the way the Republic works.


The republic that no longer exists, but that is for another day.

Still, there is a difference between a law and a statute, in my mind. A law is a statute that is constitutional. That particular statute would not be.
Now, contention would be taken to the supreme court. There, the court would have the opportunity to prove its loyalty to the constitution. They may fail.
Afterward, We, the People, will determine if liberty is more important than security.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> It doesn't matter if 300 million people in the US are against it.
> 
> If 1 senator or congressman writes up a bill to ban "assault weapons" and an appropriations committee in congress passes it and a majority of the House of Representatives (218) and Senate (51) passes the bill and 1 President signs it. Well then boys and girls, 270 people in congress beats 300,000,000 citizens.
> 
> That's the way the Republic works.


Any bill or legislation passed would be UnConstitutional, thus an unlawful order and null and void. You can not stuff millions of rifles, etc...back into Pandora's box. I know that AWB 1 passed the first time around, but that was when there was over 50% support behind it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> The republic that no longer exists, but that is for another day.
> 
> Still, there is a difference between a law and a statute, in my mind. A law is a statute that is constitutional. That particular statute would not be.
> Now, contention would be taken to the supreme court. There, the court would have the opportunity to prove its loyalty to the constitution. They may fail.
> Afterward, We, the People, will determine if liberty is more important than security.


I would argue that the court has already failed miserably in their loyalty to the constitution and that we the poeple will soon be faced with very hard decisions regarding our God given liberties. A Trump win would be a stop gap measure at best in my opinion. The assault on our freedoms and liberties will continue unabated.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Says quite a bit.
> 
> In U.S., Support for Assault Weapons Ban at Record Low | Gallup


Still not holding my breath on that one.... I still remember that 66 to 76% percent of people (depending on the poll you looked at) opposed Obamacare and look at what that got us, not hating - just sayin'.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That won't stop Hillary for banning all weapons whit her Supreme court picks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You have a voice so use it.

If you have a firearm, be prepared to use it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Agree.

My point was also a subtle reference to the 1994 Ban. It was voted on and approved by HR and Senate and signed into law by the Pres. and it didn't matter what We The People believed because a majority of the HR, Senate, and The Pres shoved it through along with amount of spending.



Denton said:


> The republic that no longer exists, but that is for another day.
> 
> Still, there is a difference between a law and a statute, in my mind. A law is a statute that is constitutional. That particular statute would not be.
> Now, contention would be taken to the supreme court. There, the court would have the opportunity to prove its loyalty to the constitution. They may fail.
> Afterward, We, the People, will determine if liberty is more important than security.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> You have a voice so use it.
> 
> If you have a firearm, be prepared to use it.


Ready and willing , " Locked & Loaded " , my big mouth has said enough , time for action .


----------

